# Cecil's Journal



## TwentyThousandLeagues (Dec 29, 2016)

Hello All,

This will be my first journal entry regarding my new (and first) Betta, Cecil the Fish. He is now the King of his 20 gallon Kingdom; much more space to swim and explore than where he was previously.

He may be a Common Betta but he is very active, inquisitive, and enjoys plucking freeze dried bloodworms right from between my fingers!

Photos below and more to come.


----------



## TwentyThousandLeagues (Dec 29, 2016)

First Update:

Cecil is still doing great, it looks like he is getting stronger and happier each day; I think he is now comfortable in his bigger space.

Also, it looks like his tail is growing! I believe when I got him there may have been some sort of rot or damage but not when I look at him it looks like it is growing longer as well as the tips showing some new translucent length which I assume to be the fringes of new growth.


----------



## TribalElephant (Jan 8, 2016)

How cute love his name!! Your set up is really pretty as well! Love it!


----------



## TwentyThousandLeagues (Dec 29, 2016)

Thank you so much, I'll post more pictures soon!


----------



## TwentyThousandLeagues (Dec 29, 2016)

Another update!

I went back to the aquarium store and had the water tested in the tank to ensure that the water chemistry was fine to start adding some tank-mates. Everything was a-ok so I purchased 7 Harlequin Rasbora and 2 small Gobies. So far, Cecil doesn't seem to care at all about the Gobies but will chase the Harlequins every now and again but the schooling seems to keep him a step behind and he doesn't seem to be catching them. I will monitor to see if his behavior changes but so far it seems to be okay and everyone seems to be getting food.

Pictures to come soon!


----------



## TwentyThousandLeagues (Dec 29, 2016)

Here are some updated pictures of Cecil, the Rasboras which are doing great, and the two Gobies!

Rasboras are called:

1 of 7
2 of 7
3 of 7
4 of 7
5 of 7
6 of 7
7 of 7

And the 2 Gobies are names Pammy and Whammy.


----------



## TwentyThousandLeagues (Dec 29, 2016)

*Cecil's Journal*

Pictures!


----------



## TwentyThousandLeagues (Dec 29, 2016)

Update! I bought silk plants that should be here on Tuesday as the silicone / plastic ones seem to fray Cecil's fins little; pictures to come!


----------



## TwentyThousandLeagues (Dec 29, 2016)

Hello,

Here is a picture update showing Cecil, the Rasboras, and the Gobies with the new silk plants, replacing the old plastic ones.


----------



## TwentyThousandLeagues (Dec 29, 2016)

Hello All,

I recently added two more Harlequin Rasboras and 4 new Pygmy Corys to the tank; will post pictures once they grow a bit, they are tiny fellas!


----------



## TwentyThousandLeagues (Dec 29, 2016)

Hello All,

Here is another update!
As you can see I've added more driftwood with Java Moss as well as some aquatic plants, replacing the old fake plants.

Current Stock:

6 Pygmy Corys

8 Harlequin Rasbora

2 Freshwater Gobies

1 Betta

1 Clown Pleco

1 Mystery Snail


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

6 Pygmy Corys - Perfect number. 

8 Harlequin Rasbora - Also a great number. 

2 Freshwater Gobies - I've never seen these. I was a bit worried that they were SW, LOL! How big do they get?

1 Betta - 

1 Clown Pleco - This would make your tank overstocked. Plecos get big, and they poo a ton. I would personally take him back, but its your choice.

1 Mystery Snail - He is fine, but he will poo a lot.


Just wanted to tell you about that. If I'm correct, the tank is a 10, right? I would for sure add way more plants, and would reduce the biload more. Please don't add any more fish.


----------



## TwentyThousandLeagues (Dec 29, 2016)

ThatFishThough said:


> 6 Pygmy Corys - Perfect number.
> 
> 8 Harlequin Rasbora - Also a great number.
> 
> ...



The Gobies max out at around 2" according to LFS, they currently are maybe just over an inch each. The Clown Pleco is supposed to stay within 3-4" but he does produce a good bit of waste but I try to suck it out as I see it and I also do about a 30-40% water change weekly.

The tank is actually a 20 gallon (I think the perspective of the shot makes it look smaller) and I definitely plan on adding more plants; loving the natural look!

I feel very lucky that Cecil seems to tolerate all of his neighbors very well, happy that he has a relatively peaceful temperament.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Oh, okay, LOL. If it's a 20, its fine. I thought it was a 10, and I was like "Noooooo..... That's overstocked." LOL! I love the stocking.


ETA: I didn't realize, the way I worded it, I mean the Pleco would get big for a 10. Sorry!


----------



## TwentyThousandLeagues (Dec 29, 2016)

Hello All,

Here are some new photos of Cecil!


----------



## TwentyThousandLeagues (Dec 29, 2016)

Hello All,

So the planting of my aquarium is going up and I am loving it. I have one Anubia plant, 6 Hair Grass plants, 5 Java Fern plants, 1 Mystery plant (long, latticed leaves, forgot the name!), and Java Moss all over some driftwood.

The fish are loving it!


----------

